# [video] Less Over the Top 8x8x8 Cube (Oskar Van Deventer Parody)



## cityzach (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Kirjava (Feb 28, 2012)

better than MM&P


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 28, 2012)

What did I just watch?


----------



## cityzach (Feb 28, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> What did I just watch?


 
an Oskar Van Deventer parody.


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 28, 2012)

I ordered one.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this Bobby D'Angelo?


----------



## cityzach (Feb 29, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Is this Bobby D'Angelo?


 
no, this is Tom Smith.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG I laughed so hard. The fact that the time is 2AM here might be why I found it so funny, but it was indeed spot on. To anyone that think I dislike Oskar or anything like that, I just want to say that I believe parodies are more fun when they are about something you do like or can relate to.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 29, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> OMG I laughed so hard. The fact that the time is 2AM here might be why I found it so funny, but it was indeed spot on. To anyone that think I dislike Oskar or anything like that, I just want to say that I believe parodies are more fun when they are about something you do like or can relate to.


 
Haha thanks man! And yea i got a comment on the vid like "this isnt funny Oskar works really hard to make puzzles and you're making fun of him" but i'm definitely not hating on him at all.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG I LOLed so hard
was this at newark head to head? the background looks like it lololol


----------



## cityzach (Feb 29, 2012)

yep, this was at newark.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha, this was pretty awesome. You really captured a lot of Oskar's mannerisms. Great job!


----------



## cityzach (Feb 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Haha, this was pretty awesome. You really captured a lot of Oskar's mannerisms. Great job!


 
the guy in this video was not me, i was filming, but thanks anyway haha!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 29, 2012)

i nearly had a heart attack when he was about to jumble it.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 29, 2012)

I was expecting to be disappointed, but once you got going I had to start laughing. It never occurred to me what a strong style Oskar's videos have developed.


----------



## TheWitcher (Feb 29, 2012)

That was quite funny, thanks!
Btw I laughed so hard at this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkanxS9DXPY


----------



## Godmil (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, yeah, that was actually quite funny.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 29, 2012)

:yawn:


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 29, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## kromagnon (Feb 29, 2012)

"Floating anchors" sealed the deal for me


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 1, 2012)

The camera shaking and constant laughter was a little annoying, but the video was hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## timelonade (Mar 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> [email protected]


 


Lallation -------- Rarration.

OT: Always the checkerboard.........


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is fuchamicking hilarious!!!!!!!!! Great job, Tom "Oskar" Smith.


----------

